# [Q] Google Wallet, Secure Element (hardware)



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

As i understand it Google Wallet uses a secure element which after a few rewrites becomes dysfunctional at the hardware level rendering google wallet useless. My question is where exactly is this secure element found, is it on the NFC chip? If it is found on the NFC chip theoretically it would be possible to replace said Secure Element to restore Google Wallet functionality? Or am I grossly simplifying the situation?

I do understand that there is a prescribed method to deauthorizing google wallet application prior to flashing but I would assume that even doing this would be cause for eventual failure of the Secure Element?

Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated.

- Cheers


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it's been asked before, and I think the answer was "it's not that easy".

Could be wrong, do a search.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have flashed probably 100+ times since activating my Google Wallet in December.

I have updated it, uninstalled and reinstalled, everything. I have never done anything special to deauthorize or anything and it works perfect...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Open the the Google Wallet app, go to settings and hit reset Google Wallet App. It'll wipe the app data, and wipe the secure element, it says it as you're disabling it. I one day forgot to restore the wallet app and just signed in (I was excited about getting on CM9 RC1), and when I added my Google Prepaid card again it said "error in secure element' and proceded to reset the Google Wallet app and all was well after that.


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

I did a search on xda for some reason I didn't think to search here.

I guess I'll just take my chances as there is no way I'm going to be able to hold off flashing roms.

I'm just trying to find out as much as I can about the phone before I move forward and land my self in between a rock and a hard place like I did with my vibrant because I did not do enough research

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

I've flashed ROM's more times than I can count. I reset Wallet before every flash and I've never had an issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've flashed loads of ROMs with and without wiping within Google Wallet. And I just used the new version to buy some ice cream.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

make a backup with titanium backup and if you flash Roms then you get the error. Just restore your backup and it will fix the secure element. My method.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbx133 (Mar 25, 2012)

So I take it even with this new Google wallet update, those of us that have a locked up secure element are still SOL? I can't seem to find anyone that has fixed one once locked up.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

cbx133 said:


> So I take it even with this new Google wallet update, those of us that have a locked up secure element are still SOL? I can't seem to find anyone that has fixed one once locked up.


From what I'm reading about this new update it does nothing for users who have the secure element no responding problem. The new Google wallet still uses the secure element to store your virtual MasterCard number.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zxsix (Jun 29, 2012)

It is my understanding that the NFC chip is actually in the battery.
So if one were to purchase a new Samsung OEM replacement battery, would that then include a new secure element and be just as good as replacing the phone itself?


----------



## 3rdstring (Jul 19, 2011)

The NFC antenna is on the battery, not the xhip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought a prepaid credit card which allows me to purchase things from the play market but still says "adding card failed" and does not let me buy things from stores. WTF. Then when I try to add my personal debit card it says "error adding card, try again later." Its rediculous. Google and Verizon should be ashamed of themselves for putting out such crap. One app that causes so many people so many problems from a feature (nfc) that has such great potential. Mind blowingly stupid. Die Verizon die....but give your lte to someone first.









I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

I lost my Google wallet from wiping and I tried everything including a new Samsung battery, and reinstalling a back up from when it worked. Still was locked out. The only fix is a new device. I haven't heard of anyone getting the secure element issue and being able to fix it. I ended up getting a new nexus because of another unrelated issue and now its back.

Point is if you want to keep it than just reset the Google wallet app before wiping and you shouldn't have any issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I bought a prepaid credit card which allows me to purchase things from the play market but still says "adding card failed" and does not let me buy things from stores. WTF. Then when I try to add my personal debit card it says "error adding card, try again later." Its rediculous. Google and Verizon should be ashamed of themselves for putting out such crap. One app that causes so many people so many problems from a feature (nfc) that has such great potential. Mind blowingly stupid. Die Verizon die....but give your lte to someone first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? You're blaming Verizon for Google Wallet not working right? Could this be why Verizon has blocked Google Wallet from the Play Store?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i recently decided to try google wallet. i have never used it before but have had it setup on my ohone with all my info and stuff. it had been a while since i had google wallet on my phone and decided to set it up again to actually use. i fought with this for a long time. play store said my version was outdated and had to update. it wouldnt let me becuase it said my device was incompatable. i searched and found formula84 page and he has a wallet zip file that is flashed from recovery and now i have wallet set up and ready to test when ever i find a nfc point of sale device.

if you have goo manager you can search and download it there.

i will update this as soon as i know if it works or not. or if someone else beats me to the punch please let me know


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> Really? You're blaming Verizon for Google Wallet not working right? Could this be why Verizon has blocked Google Wallet from the Play Store?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


well yeah. Its because of Verizon that Google wallet isn't working correctly. This is the "verizon" galaxy nexus thread....isn't it? (No sarcasm) didn't know other carriers were having problems with gw.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok nevermind this isn't a vzw gnex thread. I was thinking of the development thread. But my point is this, if Verizon would have just let people use wallet there wouldn't be problems.(or at least we would know for sure that it was the app itself.)

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok back again ha ha. Finally got it working. Not saying that any one of these particular steps is what did it but none-the-less this is what I did. Had previously downloaded the apk from a link on Droid life. Its "wallet_1.5-R79-v5-1.apk" I reset wallet from inside the app. Then uninstalled the app. Put it in airplane mode(not sure why I did this  ). Installed the aforementioned version. Took it out of airplane mode. Launched wallet and set it up as usual and it took all my cards and worked perfectly. No errors, no failed adding cards. Again not saying any one of these steps is what did it. This is just what I did and it worked. Hope this helps someone.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------

